# Early morning training ;/



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi all,

Great forums! I've found it very resourceful, thank you.

I'm coming back into the scene after...er... 10 years off. So I'm starting from scratch again.

I need to sort my diet, and a basic bulking routine, which I'll devise this weekend. But I would like to ask some of you experts a question if I may...

How do we feel about early morning training? I work 9-5, and really don't want to go to my local gym at rush hour. When I used to train, I really hated having to wait for a piece of equipment. And I'd like to train with minimal company too! Training before work, i.e. 7.30am would be perfect for me. But I'm concerned about training hard so early in the morning.

How do we feel about super early morning workouts? What about eating before hand and energy levels at this time of day? I would probably be training 1hour after waking. Is this bad? I have serious reservations.

Thanks in advance. And thanks for these forums


----------



## dasteel (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi great post.

I have always trained in the mornings like you are suggesting. The past year i have changed my diet and training to add some mass. I have put on just under a stone of fairly lean wait in one year.

I like you have concerns that I am not using my diet properly as I only have oats and whey before I train and everything else through the day.

I think alot of early risers will find this thread interesting.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello mate,welcome.

Plenty train at this time of the day.Some say it is better due to naturally high gh levels,others simply can't get motivated at such an early hour.

Give it a go,provided you don't lift weight on an empty stomach,you wont do yourself any harm and will soon get in a good routine.

Id advise porridge and a protein shake about 60 mins prior followed by a carb/protein shake Pwo.Good luck


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I switched to morning training about 9 months ago. I find it much better actually, I have improved dignificantly. I attribute this to the fact that I get 5 meals down me after training now rather than 2 before I sleep - giving myself more nutrients while my body craves them. I eat some oats + whey about an hour before I hit the gym, then while i'm training I drink some sports sugar drink to kerep my energy levels up. Green tea is great too first thing to remove drowyness and make you feel "ready" to lift weights that early.

First week or so sucks, then your body adapts and it's nice (but bloody cold at the mo)


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

dasteel said:


> and everything else through the day.


Hello mate,what do you mean by the above statement?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Its a wicked way to kick start the day, only problem is getting to bed early enough to get my minimum 8hours...


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

Aye, the getting to bed thing is not a problem, if you are dedicated... and if i could transfer my dedication into results i would look like Arnie in his hay day!

TY for the responses guys, I'm so glad it's not a problem  So oats and protein 1hr before will be fine for energy? Will porridge be okay for those oats? TY again for the responses  Monday morning squats here i come. woooot


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

And, agreed, how better way to start your working day than to be pumped!

I'm thinking thats cheating! lol 

TY again


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

Is one hour enough for the transition from eating to workout? That was my main concern paramaniac, the not eating before workout is a deffo no no eh, I'm 6ft and 11.5stone so I can't afford to lose a single kilojule (or however you spell it) or calorie.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Id advise porridge and a protein shake about 60 mins prior followed by a carb/protein shake Pwo.Good luck


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

An hour is fine mate,always eat prior to lifting,do not run the risk of going hypo.


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

Lol, hypo I have plenty of!

Thank you. Will give it a couple of weeks and see how it goes. Oh and will post back.

Can't wait, Surely I'll have the whole gym to myself at 7.30am when it opens


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

InsecTMutanT said:


> Is one hour enough for the transition from eating to workout? That was my main concern paramaniac, the not eating before workout is a deffo no no eh, I'm 6ft and 11.5stone so I can't afford to lose a single kilojule (or however you spell it) or calorie.


I would suggest a whey/carb drink as solid food will still be digesting.

Since starting training with James, I've been training much earlier than normal, and have found it to be fine, I am not a morning person, so was concerned it would have a bad effect on my training, but it has not.

I normally have a large can of Pineapple (about 50g carbs), and 50g of whey isolate 1 1/2hs before training.

I have very little appetite in the mornings, but this goes down well, and is digested quickly.


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice. Pineapple really have a good effect? never even thought of that ;/

Me too, I hate eating when I wake, but I really am on a mission. No pain etc...


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

I really wasn't expecting so many positive responses!

I'm so happy! Hurry up Monday plse!

How do we feel about pre workout bananas? I have alot to learn again. like the timed releases of said fruits. Bloody noobs!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

InsecTMutanT said:


> Nice. Pineapple really have a good effect? never even thought of that ;/
> 
> Me too, I hate eating when I wake, but I really am on a mission. No pain etc...


It is easily digested and easy to eat when I do not really feel hungry, it has some good enzymes in it too, most mornings that is what I eat 1st.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

InsecTMutanT said:


> I really wasn't expecting so many positive responses!
> 
> no one else is posting anything
> 
> ...


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm spamming now, sorry. But I AM working on a budget here, so uber protein/carb drinks arent an option. I will be purchasing a whey protein powder from the links provided from previous posts. But oats will do the carb side eh [looks around for reassurance] ;/

Everyone's a noob once eh


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

AH gr8. so 2 bananas mixed with a few raw eggs in the protein shake, some porridge and some pineapple (all 1hr before), and I'm ready to lift the gym of it's foundations?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Right,this is now becoming boring

All of the above are options,give them a go and see which you prefer,it really isn't that complicated.

Eat well,train hard and rest.Enjoy!


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

OK, sorry, I was only looking for reassurance. my bad i guess ;/ no need to get narky imo, i'm a noob


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

If it's getting boring for you, maybe do something else?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Buy a hand mixer thing and grind up some oats.

I have real trouble eating in the morning but manage to get 100grammes of oats and a couple of scoops of weight gainer in first thing before my workout now


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

TY robbiedont, does porridge not constitute as oats then? Sorry for the noob questions, i appear to be getting told off here ffs ;/


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Porridge IS oats...


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought so. Please forgive my noobness. ty


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

I want a stone in 1 month. I reckon I could do half that for sure, especially when starting out, big gains at the beginning eh


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't try and do too much too soon, you want muscle, not fat...


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

Aye agreed, but tbh I want mass, I'd rather over do than under do eh. Fat is not an issue at this stage, i need mass big time. Understand the over eating thing. Won't happen here., bit of a tricky case me. But I will just get the f*ck down the gym, and post back eh. thanks for the comments. Porridge, pineapple and banana shopping tomo 

We kinda sidetracked onto diet eh, but is was all the same topic, working out in the morn etc.

TY guys, i really appraciate the comments. And apologies to repeat or bore others. I also hope i can post some pics in a few onths. Maybwe June  Alot of work to do. Thanks again, hurry up Monday!!!!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't expecting so much so soon, like anything things take time.

Rome wasn't built in a day.

And post up some pictures now and keep posting every month, its great to see your own progress.

What routine are you doing?


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

Ty, I will take a pic tomo, but i look awful. Can i juast take some pics, keep them to myself than post the before and after pics when i get a bit bigger. You would lmfao at my body if i posted, and i couldnt. Lets just get down the gym eh...;/


----------



## InsecTMutanT (Jan 5, 2008)

Haven't finalised the routine yet. But ther is one on here I saw earlier. I need to work that out (pun) cos ther are so many differing opinions on a noobie bulk regime ;/


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

You can do what you like, but if you don't take that first picture you will kick yourself later...

Personally I would recommend you read

THIS

And that means ALL of it.

You can't get a better programme that than IMO


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

InsecTMutanT said:


> Haven't finalised the routine yet. But ther is one on here I saw earlier. I need to work that out (pun) cos ther are so many differing opinions on a noobie bulk regime ;/


You don't want a noobie bulk regime, you want a strength programme.

You can't expect to build any bulk if your not strong.

Put aside 3 months or so building up your strength first


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey. I train mornings now and have built myself a nice routine. Only down side is I go to the gym when its dark cold and wet and when I come out its still dark cold n wet  Im up at 6am and have a small bowl of oats with skimmed milk, a cup of coffee and whey protein shake (I also have CEE and Alcar but thats not relevant here). I'm pushing my first rep by around 6:45am. I do this twice midweek. 1 other midweek same time is cardio only. Then I have one weekend day when I go at around 10am, then have a nice tuna wrap for lunch afterward (Obriens coffee shop next door to gym, real handy).

I also have a PWO of Hydro. Protein and WMS. But I do this as Im aware my normal protein intake can be low. You can save £ by making sure your next meal had a good source of protein in it. A few people would comment that its not as critical having the PWO so long as the rest of your diet is balanced through the day. I'm not informed enough to comment on that though.

OVerall though, I love my early training. It wakes me up, gives me a good boost for the day, and the gym is much quieter than if I tried to go after work at around 6pm.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I often train at 6am, I wake at 5am and have a whey/Oat shake and a banana at around 5.15am. I tend to go for volume rather than intensity on am workouts as I feel it suits me better. I also find I eat more through the day as the metabolism is sky high, as long as you eat you'll have the energy mate.

BTW its good that you are looking at ways around problems rather than confirming to the norm or giving up like 90% of the popultaion would, fair play and good luck dude.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I've trained at 5.45am before, & yes, it's horrible at first, but you get into a routine so you adapt easily. I tend to go at night now because I'm more PL now.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> I tend to go at night now because I'm more PL now.


So basically you lift the same but cant be ****d to diet


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

robbiedont said:


> You don't want a noobie bulk regime, you want a strength programme.
> 
> *You can't expect to build any bulk if your not strong.*
> 
> *Put aside 3 months or so building up your strength first*


Sorry mate but that's wrong.

Strength doesnt let you 'bulk'. Overload will cause muscle mass.

For a noobie trainer most sort of resistance will cause a degree of over-load.

The main problem with going for strength at the beginning is that the muscle itself increases in strength a hell of a lot quicker than connective tissues. That's why so many noobie trainers who start on strength training pull tendons. Because physically their tendons just arent strong enough to be lifting the weights their muscles can now lift. That and the fact that so early on their lifting life they have near enough *no* mind-muscle connection and lack the ability to fire up a decent quantity of motor units.

I would spend sort of 8-12 weeks on a 3 day full body split 8-12 reps and from weeks 4 onwards focus on pound progression.

From there you can periodise your program and go through strength phases which will then, again, cause over-load.

Just stick with the basic compounds 2-3 times a week focusing on progression when you feel ready and you can't go wrong to begin with.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> So basically you lift the same but cant be ****d to diet


Yep 

Food is too important to me.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

i would love to train early but my gym dont open early enough. I start work at 06:30 so i can only train at 7pm  in the gym


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Did I reply to this already? Who knows...

I train in the AM now...

Short intense workouts, 3 day split, 3/4 exercises per day.

Its nice to be able to get paid to recover in work time 

I don't lift as heavy, but as long as I'm progressing I'm happy.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Gents, just wanted to say that the opinions in this thread have been very useful to me, as I am about to start training in the early morning due to a change in my work pattern. Cheers one and all.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Woohoo This morning I was up at 6.15, in the gym by 6.50 and finished my workout in an hour. Felt great after it too. And for some reason, the 95kg on the oly bar for squats felt lighter than the 95kg I had on the smith the previous Monday - if anyone can explain that, please do...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Woohoo This morning I was up at 6.15, in the gym by 6.50 and finished my workout in an hour. Felt great after it too. And for some reason, *the 95kg on the oly bar for squats felt lighter than the 95kg I had on the smith the previous Monday - if anyone can explain that, please do.*..


No explanation needed - next week, your going to up the weight aren't you 

You've just got stronger dude, and energy levels can be better in the morning as you havent just spent 8+ hours working.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah but the oly bar weighs 20kg and the smith bar presumably weighs less due to the assistance? Either way, woohoo at any improvement  And yes, next week will be 100kg which TBH I probably could have done today but didn't want to push it in my first early-morning session.


----------

